
What our Economy Needs: More Developers - ghurlman
http://lewmoorman.com/what-our-economy-needs-more-developers
======
zoowar
Wrong. We need more unskilled living wage jobs.

~~~
riledhel
Sure, not everyone should be an engineer. People still need plumbers, bakers,
etc. but these jobs can be seen as a support role to the core of a society's
productive industries. And I think that's the author's opinion; more people
should be interested in software and CS to innovate and become a more
productive society as a whole.

